# Alien Baby in a Watermelon Womb



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Want to really creep out your guests for Halloween? Make this alien baby in a watermelon womb. Yes, you read that right. An alien baby in a watermelon womb!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, liking it


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

It was a big hit at our party last weekend.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

stick said:


> Looks great.


we added vodka in ours.


----------

